# Harris Springs, South Carolina Ginger Ale bottles



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2007)

Harris Springs started off in the 1890s and bottled Spring Water and later Ginger Ale. There are some gallon and half gallon bottles from the turn of the century,but who wants them when you can have crown tops.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Jul 31, 2007)

But when you can have a painted bottles who wants slugplates. The first is from Harris Springs the others are from Waterloo. These date from the late 1930s.


----------



## bubbas dad (Aug 1, 2007)

nice bottles. they look to be in very good shape.


----------

